# We found a low mile 89 what should I offer them?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I found a low mile 82k 89 gxe with a few small typical maxima issues (no radio) broken radio ant. and paint on the bumper is cracked also like mine but worse bumper looks ok tho and 3rd brake light missing front the spoiler (after market spoiler) cv boot is cracked on drivers side and starting to pop very low, and of course the bad rear window regulators. 

They told me 1500.00 obo and I can have the car.... is that a little too much since how it needs the few small things or about right?

I was thinking of getting the car and either fixing the small issues and reselling it and getting my 94 fixed or maybe just selling my 94 and fixing the 89. I think I would rather sell the 89 however as I really love the 94. 

If anyone here was going to buy the 89 what’s a decent price and a high price for this car? And what would it be worth after fixing the small issues with it?

I seen a pretty ruff shape 89 maxima with 149k that needed new struts with 3 rims of one kind and one maxima rim and it had some rust going on with it for the closing price of 800.30.... To me that seems very high for the age and condition of the car and with the over 100k mark.

I really do want to fix the small things on the 89 and sell it and finish with my 94 as I really love the car, but would I be better off to just keep the 1000 plus like 250 to fix the 89 and just dump that into my 94 or not? Just some ideals would help me out here

Oh yeah my parents ran a car lot for years and also worked for Infiniti for a long time so they are pretty good at finding decent deals at times.

Thanks everyone

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Um...If it idled smooth and shifted good, then offer them 1200 cash for it. You can fix it up and resell it for some $ due to the milage.


----------



## El Avila (Aug 25, 2005)

nismosleeper said:


> Um...If it idled smooth and shifted good, then offer them 1200 cash for it. You can fix it up and resell it for some $ due to the milage.


i wouldnt pay more then $500 man. i dont care even if it has 89k miles


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buncha lowballers.

www.kbb.com
www.nadaguides.com


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I think I am gonna go ahead and buy the car and do the small repairs and sell it then.

were gonna pull the car fax but were a bit worried about that one however cause they didnt push the miles facts and such and the guy was a little uneasy when I told him I was writein the vin down to do a carfax report on the car, mom was like umm yeah so she has her doubts on something bad with the miles or maybe more when we do pull it

Guess well see around friday when we pull the report

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> I think I am gonna go ahead and buy the car and do the small repairs and sell it then.
> 
> were gonna pull the car fax but were a bit worried about that one however cause they didnt push the miles facts and such and the guy was a little uneasy when I told him I was writein the vin down to do a carfax report on the car, mom was like umm yeah so she has her doubts on something bad with the miles or maybe more when we do pull it
> 
> ...


Yeah pull the report; I can make a car register that mileage no problem; proving it however...... If it really is that low then 1500 is a good price.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah my mom and george said the older cars such as the maxima's are really easy to change (buy a new cluster from a low mile wrecked one) but thats the same with a lot of newer ones also now days. I know my sentra cluster speedo head broke and we got the SEL gauges and swapped into it so it reads like 5,000 something less then it should.

for those that does this guess its ok as its called karma and it will kick you in the as* I know havent dealed with it on that subject but inother things in life, on the car karma if its a mileage thing guess the karma is called the laws and such

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on the old analog gauges, it's very easy to remove them from the cluster and just turn them back by hand or with a drill.

on the newer digital ones, it's very difficult to do as there are several sensors in the car that record mileage. the Body Control Module, ECU, and gauge cluster all record mileage, and the only have a small % error allowed. if you change the odometer on the dash more than a few miles, it will read it as an error compared to the other two sensors and report it as such. there are still ways around it, but the typical Joe can't do it anymore. gotta have computers that will reburn the chips in all three (and more on other cars) places.


----------

